# What Is Hap Is This



## echotracer (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi All,

I am trying to find out which haplochromis species this is pictured on the cover of this book, can anybody help?

Cheers

Matt


----------



## echotracer (Jan 7, 2011)

Heres the pic:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Its a Vic not a Malawi cichlid for sure.
Erm not too good at Iding these myself but you could look here.

Profiles Victoria Basin Cichlids Haplochromis sp. "fire" and a few others in hope of getting an exact match.
(So many look so similar to me.)
Still if it looks a bit like it then you can always get that one instead. :wink:
Still lucky to find one in your LFS the best ones are from specialist Vic breeders from WC and I dought Australia lets em in.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Christmas Fulu? The pic in the profile is not working for me at this moment, but here is the link so you can get the scientific name.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1572


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

DJRansome said:


> Christmas Fulu? The pic in the profile is not working for me at this moment, but here is the link so you can get the scientific name.
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1572


 8) Much better answer than mine. :thumb:

Even a whole article on em. :thumb:


----------



## echotracer (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks guys, ill give them a look. I am completely new to cichlids, got my first few the other day band am addicted!!!

Greatly appreciated and sorry I got the Malawi and Vic mixed up


----------



## s10jimmy (Jul 20, 2006)

Christmas Fulu


----------



## Protazerg (Aug 28, 2007)

*echotracer*
Christmas Fulu, very famous pic, but *** seen several, and not one *** seen ever looked as nice as that one, but thats what it is for sure.


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi James - 24Tropheus,
i will be bringing a copy of this book with me on the 1st of May for you to have a closer look.
will hope Anton will sign it for me :thumb:

the fish on the front cover is very rare in Europe if at all present.


----------



## willbo77 (Jul 27, 2009)

Xystichromis Phytophagus (Christmas Fulu).


----------

